# So this kinda happened...



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

The mischief has grown from 6... to 8!

Went to petsathome yesterday, orginally just to get rat food and a few bits for my current girls. But I had to look at the animals of course! And I did... what a mistake that was! Saw that they had 6 females available... 4 roans and 2 light brown coloured girlies. I fell in love with one orginally and was only going to get one (and then i'd introduce her to my current girls when she'd grown a bit) but then I saw her sister and omg I had to!

So meet my new additions!

This is the first baby:

































And here is the second baby (which is the one I fell in love with in the shop)

































I would love to know their colours!!! Need some help with naming them too! Both their names have to begin with an R or an E to match my other girls. 
Current/used names: Ebby, Echo, Evie, Rosie, Roo, Robyn, Roxi, Rhona (Any names other than those will be considered!

I was thinking maybe Erin and Elsie? Or Erin and Elsa?


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Idk know their colors, but they are adorable. What about Eloise and Ryan.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

They're so cute! I like Erin and Elsie.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Decided to go with Erin and Elsie


----------



## tab (May 5, 2015)

Cute!!!!!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry for going off topic a little..

Do you have issues with bad respiratory problems in the rats you get from the Dorset petsathome branch? Here all the ones I've seen or owned in the past have had problems. I'm wondering if they are from the same place or if its worth going further afield to get them, the next time I'm looking? ;D It's quite hard to find rats from breeders locally here, mostly accidentals or byb.

Back on topic.. I love their colours and names.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Amph said:


> Sorry for going off topic a little..
> 
> Do you have issues with bad respiratory problems in the rats you get from the Dorset petsathome branch? Here all the ones I've seen or owned in the past have had problems. I'm wondering if they are from the same place or if its worth going further afield to get them, the next time I'm looking? ;D It's quite hard to find rats from breeders locally here, mostly accidentals or byb.
> 
> Back on topic.. I love their colours and names.



Thats fine!
Respiratory problem wise, i honestly think all rats from petsathomes all have URIs to be perfectly honest... Its not ideal, but considering how large the petsathome chain is, its not really a surprise to me. Like petsmart, i'm gussing they source their animals from mass breeding businesses, only interested in making money, not actually interested in the health or genetics of their animals.
Elsie (the one with white on her head) is showing signs of a major respiratory illness. Thankfully I had medication at hand, so she is being treated right now. Erin, the other baby, is sneezy, but thats about it. I've got rats from petsathome before on another occassion, around 2 and a half years ago now, and they both had a URI as well. Much better off going to a breeder or rescue. Preferably a rescue 

There is one located near Southampton if you can get there?
http://scritches.webs.com/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scritches-Rat-and-Rodent-Rescue/194492813932315?fref=ts (Their facebook page)


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I have herd they ship in baby rats from the Netherlands but I couldn't be 100% sure if that's true. As you seem to have similar issues with petsathome rats it does seem more likely to be true. Sorry to hear about Elsie, I hope she recovers quickly. 

Southampton is still quite a way from me but I will bookmark it and when I next am searching, I will keep it in mind. Thank you for the info


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Amph said:


> I have herd they ship in baby rats from the Netherlands but I couldn't be 100% sure if that's true. As you seem to have similar issues with petsathome rats it does seem more likely to be true. Sorry to hear about Elsie, I hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> Southampton is still quite a way from me but I will bookmark it and when I next am searching, I will keep it in mind. Thank you for the info


Thankyou  
Just after a few days of being on medication, she is showing huge signs of improvement already. No crackling, no loud noises, no loud snuffling. Just the occassional sneeze now! She's doing so much better now that i put her on medication 

As for the rescue in Southampton, its closing down in June anyway


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

That's great news that shes feeling better! ;D shame about the rescue the world needs dedicated people like that...


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Amph said:


> That's great news that shes feeling better! ;D shame about the rescue the world needs dedicated people like that...


Thankyou, i'm so glad she's showing huge signs of improvement! 
It is a huge dissapointment about the rescue. Its the closest rescue near me and i've always wanted rescue rats.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Some ideas for the future, I know its not quite the same as a rescue..

My petsathome has a adoption section for animals that have been brought in.. doesn't your local one? They've have rats in there a few times.  There is always rats up for re homing on and http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/ http://www.gumtree.com/ and http://www.preloved.co.uk/


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Amph said:


> Some ideas for the future, I know its not quite the same as a rescue..
> 
> My petsathome has a adoption section for animals that have been brought in.. doesn't your local one? They've have rats in there a few times.  There is always rats up for re homing on and http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/ http://www.gumtree.com/ and http://www.preloved.co.uk/


I have 4 petsathomes that i can access easily and none of them have ever had rats in their adoption areas before (when i've been there that is) 

And i regularly look at those sites looking for ratties and other animals! Haha (bad habit of mine! This is why i have 8 rats, 2 rabbits and 3 guinea pigs!)


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Maybe they would let you leave your number encase they get any in, who knows.. You could always start your own rescue muahahaha ;D


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Amph said:


> Maybe they would let you leave your number encase they get any in, who knows.. You could always start your own rescue muahahaha ;D


Stop giving me ideas! hahaa the last thing I need is more animals!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Rofl My bad I'm just to good at being the little devil on your shoulder saying "go on do it, you know you want to". hahaha ;D


----------

